# Indoor Solarlight



## Adrian (Feb 20, 2010)

In the Netherlands is growing flowers and food in glasshouses a big part of the economy. At this moment the university's are testing the new way off getting actual Sun light indoor  The winterdays are to short to grow Flowers but there is progress in the new Sulphur plasma technology and as soon the growers start ordering the lamps the price will be lower then the HPS/MH units ! hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3OQ9fra7k4


----------



## DonJones (Feb 20, 2010)

Adrian,

First, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!

Rather than a youtube link with music and still pictures, please post some thing with information on the sulfur plasma lights themselves?  Those pictures are pretty but don't tell us anything.

Just type in the URL without any www or http attached or change the "t"s in the http to hxxp.  I.e., marijuanapassion.com or hxxp://www.marijuanpassion.com.

It sounds very interesting, but we need information not just pictures.

Thanks for letting us know that the new technology exists.

Great smoking.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't find much info on sulpher plasma lighting either.  Although they have been around a few years.

What I did find is the spectral output peaks somewhere around 523nm - very green, and not very helpful for photosynthesis.  Also the kelvin rating seems to be around 6000, so it certainly is not a "one light" solution as it lacks in the red spectrum.

Also, it appears that on a watt for watt basis, lumen output is about 40% - 50% lower than an hps bulb.

The info I found appears dated, so I'm not sure how valid all these numbers are based on current technologies.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Don Jones,

In March i have more information about the test and will post it.


If you use the 6000 kelvin unit you need to ad 20% infrared light in the last 5 hours of the "day"for a good result.

There will be a special Bulb with more red in it for The Girls (4500 Kelvin)


----------



## DonJones (Feb 22, 2010)

Adrian,

In the meantime, can you refer me to information that will help me understand what they are, how the operate and so on so I have more information to use in making an informed decision? Thanks for the quick reply.  I must say that it sounds interesting.

Is there more than one Kelvin color rating for them, or just the 6000?

Great smoking.


----------



## ishnish (Feb 22, 2010)

reminds me of something i saw posted before with a different video...

here it is!!
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTGsM9pplUs

they show a 400w MH next to a 250w plasma light... wowzerz!  

no clue still how to get my hands on one of them bad boys..


----------



## Adrian (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Don Jones,

There is a lot off information on the net about the Sulphur Plasma Light technology The one i'm testing for the Goverment in Holland is from a Germany based Company called Plasma International Gmbh .I know that there has been a lot of money invested in the technology by NASA and the ministry of defence off the USA ( Fusion Lighting  )  With the latest Microwave transmitters instaled the Light is finaly ready for the Future. Next month i will get a 4500 kelvin unit for testing on Tomato Plants. The Cucumbertest ends in about 2 weeks and it made already a lot off people scratch there head .


----------



## leafminer (Mar 4, 2010)

I investigated this technology a week or two ago and discovered that ceramic metal halide lamps have the same spectrum, are available now at sensible prices, do not need microwave generators ...
and I have ordered three of them.

- Oh, and are at least as efficient.


----------



## DonJones (Mar 4, 2010)

leafminer,

Do you have any links?  I couldn't find much information besides listings for sale.
And then it was for either low wattage or weird fixtures, usually both.

Are they available in 400 watts or higher?  

Will they work with conventional MH ballasts and mogul fixtures?  

Are they the same light spectrum that a regular MH puts out or are they a different spectrum?

What is the price range for 400 watts bulbs and ballasts?

Thanks. I'm terrible at finding information on the Internet.


----------

